# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Lesson Six of Henry Angelo's Ten Lessons of Highland Defense (1798)

## Jay Requard

Hey all,

I just got the okay from my mentor, Christopher Scott Thompson, on my completion of Lesson Six, so I wanted to post it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvj0bijYj98

Comments welcome!

----------

